# VIRTUAL :)



## xiro911 (Jul 14, 2010)

Anyone with apple .iso for virtualization purpose hehe


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Here is a free trial version: https://www.parallels.com/landingpa...rallels for mac&utm_content=Parallels for Mac 
buy it if like it, hehe
If you want the Macintosh OSX, just like Windows 10, it is downloadable for free from the App Store.


----------



## xiro911 (Jul 14, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> Here is a free trial version: https://www.parallels.com/landingpa...rallels for mac&utm_content=Parallels for Mac
> buy it if like it, hehe
> If you want the Macintosh OSX, just like Windows 10, it is downloadable for free from the App Store.


How about run MAC on windows? ;|


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You cannot have Windows and Mac OSX on the same computer. You have to dedicate that computer to the Mac OSX, it's called a Hackintosh. https://lifehacker.com/the-always-up-to-date-guide-to-building-a-hackintosh-o-5841604


----------



## xiro911 (Jul 14, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> You cannot have Windows and Mac OSX on the same computer. You have to dedicate that computer to the Mac OSX, it's called a Hackintosh. https://lifehacker.com/the-always-up-to-date-guide-to-building-a-hackintosh-o-5841604


Not even running in vmware or virtual machine? :facepalm:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

you can try this: https://io9.gizmodo.com/5938332/how-to-run-mac-os-x-on-any-windows-pc-using-virtualbox


----------



## xiro911 (Jul 14, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> you can try this: https://io9.gizmodo.com/5938332/how-to-run-mac-os-x-on-any-windows-pc-using-virtualbox


Cant really find the right .ISO for the practice. Have any direct link for .iso download? :wink:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Read the page, thread now closed.


----------

